# 1975 2002 Restoration/Project Blog



## BlakeB (Jan 14, 2008)

I have started a blog to document the build of "Daisy", a 1975 BMW 2002 with JP @ A-1 Autoworks in San Rafael, CA

The car has been stripped and will be getting a stroked 2.9 liter built m20, big brakes, new suspension, etc etc... check ithere


----------



## Court M3 (Dec 26, 2005)

looks like an awesome project! Good luck with it.


----------



## francko (Oct 17, 2012)

*francko*

I'm soon to starting a restoration of my '75 2002 but don't know if i should be blogging with you because it sounds like it might cost me a lot more money to get mine finished! Your rebuild sounds awesome. I'm new here and am wondering what stage of your rebuild you are into?


----------



## Angelatfass (Nov 29, 2012)

hiiiii...............


----------

